# Conformation Class -Raleigh, NC



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone in the Raleigh area knew of a good place to take conformation classes...or who knows of someone who gives private lessons. Hazel is 21 weeks old and I want to try to show her when she gets old enough. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...thanks.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Bumping for you. Perhaps you should also check with GR club in your area or the local all-breeds kennel club. They may have a list or know someone who teaches.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

I am in Raleigh and do not know of any classes in Raleigh. But, in Durham, the Durham Kennel Club has handling classes on Thursday nights. You can go to their website, www.durhamkennelclub.com for more information. 

I am not sure who, if anyone, does private lessons around here. I would love to find someone! 

Also, DKC is the only kennel club around with lots of obedience, agility, handling lessons, etc. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks..I'll check into the Durham Kennel Club..that's a great idea. It would be nice if there was someone in Raleigh for private lessons. Thanks again!


----------

